# MTB Strecken rund um Kassel



## Jehoover (26. September 2006)

Bin neu im MTB Bereich. Bin sonst immer Rennrad gefahren und suche nun ein paar Leute, die mir schöne Strecken rund um Kassel zeigen können.

Termin ist variabel da ich Urlaub habe... Bis Fr. Nachmittag habe ich Zeit. 

Wäre über eine Rückmeldung froh!


----------



## enasnI (26. September 2006)

Freitag Runde Rennrad? Oder musst Du nachmittags wieder arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jehoover (28. September 2006)

huhu Meiter 
Fahre Fr. nach Cottbus.

Bin im moment sehr eingeschränkt was das biken angeht, da mein rechtes Knie nicht mitspielt!
Habe mitte Oktober erst Termin bei Dr. Rauch


----------



## PhiL07 (15. Dezember 2006)

fährt jmd mal so im Habichtswald rum ?  der kann mich ja mal bitte anschreiben wenn er lust auf ein netten Mitfahrer hat 
ich fahr sehr oft so im Habichtswald rum! also bin da auch recht fix unterwegs, also find ich^^.

fände ich cool wenn ihr euch ma melden würdet !


----------

